# PrintAura vs TShirtGang



## ThatShirtCompany

Any thoughts on both companies, their quality, overall cost and shipping costs? Who's better? - I know that Printaura uses Gildan shirts as their base tee line and they ship priority. White tees with print and priority shipping runs $15.75 total and $3 more for black and color tees. They offer a mutiproduct shipping discount where every additional tee is .75 to ship. On the other hand TShirtGang uses (I'm not sure what they use) for their base line tees, and they ship basic ground shipping. A white tee with print is $11.50 and $3 more for black or color, and each additional product is $4.50 to ship (there's no multi-product shipping discount. - Anyhow, I'm trying to choose between the 2 for tees but I don't know anything about their quality.. what I do know is Tshirtgang is the cheaper of the 2 if 1 shirt is ordered. Any advice, input, thoughts? Thanks guys


----------



## Blackroot

RIng spun holds the color better on DTG printing, that ups the cost of the base price of thee shirt. SOmething to consider. Your customer should pay for shipping and that should be tabulated into the cost, so I'm not sure how that cost would factor into the decision making. Shipping costs money, everyone knows that. I would recommend getting samples from both companies, on dark shirts. Run them both through the washer and dryer a bunch of times, find out which one holds up better, that alone may help you make your decision.


----------



## printaura

Hi Danny,

Folks are free to debate of give you advice on their experiences with both services but if you have any specific questions about Print Aura I would be glad to help. As Todd mentioned above sometimes it is best to order samples to see for yourself what service you prefer as this will give you a good idea of the ordering process, product options, print quality, customer service, turnaround times etc which are all important when choosing a t-shirt fulfillment company that is right for your business.


----------



## Blackroot

Matt said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Folks are free to debate of give you advice on their experiences with both services but if you have any specific questions about Print Aura I would be glad to help. As Todd mentioned above sometimes it is best to order samples to see for yourself what service you prefer as this will give you a good idea of the ordering process, product options, print quality, customer service, turnaround times etc which are all important when choosing a t-shirt fulfillment company that is right for your business.


I have corresponded with Matt by email a few times, he is the cost rep at Print Aura. I can say, he has always been friendly and helpful.


----------



## Lugnutz

We have used both companies. While both delivered as promised PrintAura has become our go to Fulfillment Service of choice. 

Initially Tshirtgang's instant web page and ebay app made setting up shop very easy and greatly appreciated.

However the final product was night and day difference in quality ... in terms of what we wanted to represent our product and sell to our clients.

First comparison is the tshirts: Tshirtgang ships the Alstyle (not sure which model) while PrintAura uses the Gildan 2000 as their default shirt. In our opinion the Gildan is superior and more inline with what we want to print our images on.

Second comparison is the printing: Same .png file sent to both companies and printed on black tshirts. Tshirtgang printed our image about 20% smaller than PrintAura did. This image includes a white border which looks closer to grey on the Tshirtgang offering (it does not look like they laid down a white foundation to print on top of) also the printing was very thin. The PrintAura shirt has much richer colors and the white border "pops" as it should. Also they have applied a good amount of ink that gives us greater confidence the image will retain it's appearance for a longer period of time. We also notice a higher print quality with the PrintAura shirts, their shirts have brighter colors and sharper details.

Third comparison shipping charges: We could not wrap our heads around Tshirtgang's flat shipping fee per shirt. $4.50 per shirt is great one shirt at a time but when multiples are ordered it's hard to justify ($18 cost to ship four shirts?). We seem to recall the Tshirtgang people even recommending in their forum discounting the price of tshirts to offset the extra shipping expense of multiple shirt orders. Really? PrintAura's pricing of $5.50 for the first shirt and $0.75 for each additional shirt is more in tune with what today's consumers expect (also leaves room for us to mark up the shipping charges).

Both companies have their strengths. For us however PrintAura provides a greater value and the quality we want our customers to receive.

Lugnutz


----------



## Tshirtgang

Forums like this are great as it is an opportunity to hear our customers
voice and the peoples wishes.
We are constantly working with our customers to to help their businesses
grow while continuing to focus on improving all of our services as we grow.

After reviewing some of our members feedback we reviewed our bulk shipping
prices and have just launched shipping discounts for multiple shirt orders
going to the same address.

I wanted to be clear with tshirtgang pricing that is mentioned in the first
post in this thread.
White Printed T Shirt is $7
Colors & Black Printed T Shirt is $10
Shipping and fulfillment fee $4.50 (ship via USPS first class and Priority
with tracking number)

If you have any questions about our service please message me as we would be
happy to respond. 


John


----------



## statsgeektees

Tshirtgang was my choice for a fulfillment partner when I opened my shop November 2012. As someone new to the industry, I could not be happier with my decision.

The setup process was intuitive, and although they provide plenty of information in their FAQ, they were patient and VERY timely with any questions I had. I must say, they probably went above and beyond in this regard, as my questions were likely annoying to anyone who has been in the industry for a while.

I haven't had any complaints about quality, and nobody has indicated that the graphic is not what they expected in terms of sharpness or clarity. The shirts I ordered for myself as tests were great, the perfect thickness, and the graphics stand up after several washes.

There was an issue with ladies sizing for about a month, but Tshirtgang found and fixed the problem and made things right. Haven't had any problems with ladies sizing since, except the odd lady who thinks she is smaller than she really is. No problems with men's sizing.


----------



## Micki23

I am debating which company to use - PrintAura or TShirtGang. My one problem so far with Tshirtgang is the postage is way too high because each shirt carries is own separate postage amount - no discount postage as PrintAura has.

Has anyone had any more experiences with PrintAura. I'm going to order a couple test shirts. I do love the variety of tshirt lines they offer, even American Apparel which I wanted to touch and feel and compare to the other popular brands. They are about $3 more per shirt. One thing I don't like is that all print prices are $7 no matter the size but I guess that's normal. I like the small "emblem" print on the front and the larger print on the back but doing both is $14 plus the shirt price bringing it up to around $20.50 for AA or $17.50 for say Gilden. So what profit can I make? 

My other option is to purchase a heat press and plastisol transfers and do them myself.


----------



## 4C Print Shop

There is a whole bunch of print shop on the forum with quality just as good and where you are not charge a arm and a leg for postage


----------



## Micki23

mrdean78 said:


> There is a whole bunch of print shop on the forum with quality just as good and where you are not charge a arm and a leg for postage


Problem is - they are not print on demand I don't think. So I would have to invest quite a bit of money up front especially using different styles, brands, etc. And if that's so, I would rather invest in a heat press and transfers and do it myself. PrintAura ships the shirts to your customers for $5.00 for the first shirt and $.75 for each additional which is really good. Its TShirtgang that charges a lot of postage.


----------



## 4C Print Shop

Micki,

Don't limit your self. You can find print on demand services that will help your business grow here : Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## Skinbus

I bought a shirt I designed on their site to see the product quality & was disappointed with the result. The shirt was nice quality but the design was printed off center. I e-mailed them twice about it but never got a response. Needless to say, never again.


----------



## Micki23

Skinbus said:


> I bought a shirt I designed on their site to see the product quality & was disappointed with the result. The shirt was nice quality but the design was printed off center. I e-mailed them twice about it but never got a response. Needless to say, never again.


I did the same thing ordered from PrintAura (is that who you ordered from?)... and the design did not print properly or opaquely. I wrote and they said they were changing printers. They were going to redo my order with the new printer. The new order came and the design came out very good. When did you try them? I got the new order about a month ago. I am still thinking if I want to go DTG or screen printing.

I also tried Vistaprint to see how their DTG printed. They did an excellent job and got the design perfect. Only problem is that I cannot use them for large orders efficiently. 

What I did find out is that it matters what DTG printers they use. If its an expensive one ... designs come out better.


----------



## printaura

Skinbus said:


> I bought a shirt I designed on their site to see the product quality & was disappointed with the result. The shirt was nice quality but the design was printed off center. I e-mailed them twice about it but never got a response. Needless to say, never again.


Skinbus, are you talking about T-shirtgang right?


----------



## printaura

Micki23 said:


> I did the same thing ordered from PrintAura (is that who you ordered from?)... and the design did not print properly or opaquely. I wrote and they said they were changing printers. They were going to redo my order with the new printer. The new order came and the design came out very good. When did you try them? I got the new order about a month ago. I am still thinking if I want to go DTG or screen printing.
> 
> I also tried Vistaprint to see how their DTG printed. They did an excellent job and got the design perfect. Only problem is that I cannot use them for large orders efficiently.
> 
> What I did find out is that it matters what DTG printers they use. If its an expensive one ... designs come out better.


 I believe Skinbus is talking about t-shirtgang as we don't have a "design tool" as he mentioned. 

Micki23, Glad to hear you were happy with the replacement order we sent and sorry the first one didn't work out. Please know that if there is every any problem with the quality we will definitely review and send out a replacement as soon as possible.

We have made a lot of progress with our quality control as well was turnaround times are now 3-5 business days.


----------



## Micki23

Matt said:


> I believe Skinbus is talking about t-shirtgang as we don't have a "design tool" as he mentioned.
> 
> Micki23, Glad to hear you were happy with the replacement order we sent and sorry the first one didn't work out. Please know that if there is every any problem with the quality we will definitely review and send out a replacement as soon as possible.
> 
> We have made a lot of progress with our quality control as well was turnaround times are now 3-5 business days.


Thanks Matt - You did right by me and I appreciate it. Excellent customer service!!


----------



## Skinbus

That's correct.


----------



## Skinbus

If you meant "private message", it states that you are not accepting. I e-mailed twice & got no response regarding 1st order.


----------



## CustomDesignTeez

Went through Print Aura for a bit, but too many of my customers were getting totally different items even when Print Aura was supposed to be printing from the same image. Some peoples shirts were printed huge and some very small.

Also the ink on some of the shirts was almost non existent and had white lines through the blue.

Also, they would run out of product and never let customers know. I would go to make an order and be told they are no longer carrying a specific item.

I also had customers waiting 2 and 3 weeks for orders. I would check the Print Aura website and it would still be in processing after weeks.

I had to leave and go to an actual professional company because Print Aura definitely wasnt.


----------



## printaura

CustomDesignTeez said:


> Went through Print Aura for a bit, but too many of my customers were getting totally different items even when Print Aura was supposed to be printing from the same image. Some peoples shirts were printed huge and some very small.
> 
> Also the ink on some of the shirts was almost non existent and had white lines through the blue.
> 
> Also, they would run out of product and never let customers know. I would go to make an order and be told they are no longer carrying a specific item.
> 
> I also had customers waiting 2 and 3 weeks for orders. I would check the Print Aura website and it would still be in processing after weeks.
> 
> I had to leave and go to an actual professional company because Print Aura definitely wasnt.


I am sorry to hear about your experience. A lot has changed in the past few months for the better. Our turnaround times and print quality are much better. Some products did need to get retired from our service because they took too long to acquire giving long turnaround times as you described above. That shouldn't happen anymore. 

If you want to try us out again I would be happy to give you an complimentary shirt to try us out again. Just message me your Print Aura username. Thanks!


----------

